# Roll pin punches for AR-15



## Wolf6151HPD (Jul 22, 2016)

What size roll pin punches are needed for working on an AR-15, ie: trigger guard, bolt catch/release, gas block? Thanks. I'm looking to buy a set for working on my AR-15.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

There not roll pins or at least not post to be


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Check out Midway. They carry Wheeler Engineering products (among others) and I'm sure they would have what you need. Maybe even a set (kit) with brass/nylon hammer included. Wheeler is pretty good stuff.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I have seen punches at Academy. Better get the correct one for the specific pins or you can mess up a lower and some pins are tapered so head on over to You Tube when in doubt.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I bought a set from Brownells

https://www.brownells.com/gunsmith-...tools/punches/roll-pin-punches-prod26482.aspx

Get a punch with the nipple on the end that goes in the roll pin hole.

Word of advice, back up the trigger guard with a block of wood so you don't crack it.

Also wear eye protection and try to work in a cardboard box when installing take-down detent pins & dust cover. You will launch them, it's a given, unless very experienced. 
They are cheap, order a few spare detent and springs.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I use my vice to push them in. Its a lot more smoother that hammering in the pins.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

muney pit said:


> I use my vice to push them in. Its a lot more smoother that hammering in the pins.


^^this or Vise Grips with lots of tape on the jaws to it doesn't leave tool marks.


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

Bird said:


> ^^this or Vise Grips with lots of tape on the jaws to it doesn't leave tool marks.


C clamps work too. Just gotta get them centered good on the clamp screw. If you are dead set on the punch route, the Wheeler AR set from Midway is the ticket.


----------



## bcspider (Aug 23, 2005)

You can get a full set of roll pin starter punches on Amazon fairly cheap. Then a good set of true roll pin punches can be used to finish the job.


----------

